

The Twitter Rules - alexis
https://support.twitter.com/articles/18311-the-twitter-rules

======
minimaxir
Despite this submission being posted by Reddit's cofounder, I don't think
Twitter's policy update is related to Reddit's actions. Twitter has had its
own very public and very significant moderation failings in recent months.
(E.g #GamerGate)

"We suck at dealing with abuse."
[http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7982099/twitter-ceo-sent-
me...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/4/7982099/twitter-ceo-sent-memo-taking-
personal-responsibility-for-the)

~~~
alexis
(Not CEO, Exec Chair) but here's the original reddit announcement:
[http://redd.it/2x0g9v](http://redd.it/2x0g9v)

And they followed the FAQ that came out of our Buzzfeed interview:
[http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/twitter-tackles-
reveng...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/twitter-tackles-revenge-
porn#.gcprroWz9)

> The company also issued a new FAQ regarding stolen nudes and revenge porn,
> based on a series of 12 questions first posed by BuzzFeed News to reddit.

This has not been an issue in the press for twitter, but our community team at
reddit has been doing a great job reaching out to other platforms to try and
work together on this -- that's the important thing. We're hoping this is just
the start and we'll see more companies join us.

~~~
iamlolz
I've been impressed with the decisions your team has made in regards to this
and other issues, such as the jailbait subs a couple years back. It's a fine
line at a community like Reddit who pride free speech, but I think you've made
the right choices and the community has backed you.

~~~
alexis
Admittedly, I left full-time in 2010 (remained an advisor and then board
member when reddit when independent in 2011) but this issue of stolen nudes
was something that Ellen and I discussed almost immediately after we were put
together in the wake of the our CEO's departure.

We at reddit have always valued privacy (and our userbase has always valued
that) and we missed a chance to lead, but with new leadership in place, we as
a company decided this was where we wanted to start. Our community team has
done an awesome job in the last couple of months since and I hope more
companies will follow.

This is something we knew we needed to do in order to go from over 9000
communities on the platform to many, many more.

------
kibibu
It's a smaller problem, but:

> Impersonation: You may not impersonate others through the Twitter service in
> a manner that does or is intended to mislead, confuse, or deceive others.

I hope this finally kills off those Chris Rock and Bill Murray twitter
accounts too.

------
dang
Alexis. We love you. Title changed from "Twitter follows reddit's lead,
combats stolen nudes and revenge porn".

~~~
alexis
As you wish. Twitter even answered questions that only applied to reddit, e.g.
"9\. Will only certain subreddits be policed for this content or can it come
from any subreddit? Twitter: N/A" and our community folks have been working
with them, but I'm not the boss here :)

